# Happy Birthday Sgt. Slough!



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

From your friends to the southern side...

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!*

Come visit us again!

Jim


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Happy Birthday*

Hope you have a great day.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey there Sarge! Wishing you a Happy Birthday way up in Yankee Land....


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Hey Sarge*

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Can't be a coincidence.....*

Great folks born around veterans day!!

Happy birtdaY


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

Happy B-Day!!!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Have one for me!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Have a good one Sgt.


----------



## Cluck (Feb 27, 2006)

Best Wishes and HAPPY BIRHDAY Rod,I didn't know Jersey recognized PEAYERS,LOL.Have a good one.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Happy birthday, bud. 

Hope ya have a great day.


----------



## Sudsrat (Dec 25, 2005)

Hey Sarge!
Happy B'Day


----------



## Homer (Feb 11, 2006)

Happy birthday Sarge!


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Thanks everyone!


----------

